# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  آموزش Intraweb به صورت گام به گام

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان. یک مقاله ای در مورد intraweb دیدم که قشنگ بود .سعی میکنم اونو ترجمه کرده و در اینجا قرار بدم تا دوستان استفاده کنند.فعلا برای جلسه اول بخشی از اونو ترجمه کردم اینجا قرار میدم تا دوستان استفاده کنند.

----------


## mrm0101

سلام . دوستانی که اینتراوب کار می کنند اگه می شه به این سئوال پاسخ دهید 

در محبث بانکهای اطلاعاتی در اینراوب و صفحات وب تولید شده بصورت پیش فرض عربی هستند اگر بخواهید بصورت یونی کد utf-8 ذخیره شوند چه باید کرد . ممنون

----------


## delphi5

با عرض معذرت از حضور اساتید محترم و با تشکر از آقای صادقیان .
چرا باید از intraweb استفاده کنیم ؟
من یه بار خواستم سراغ وب نویسی برم . از CGI Programing  و Intraweb استفاده کردم . اما اینقدر مشکلات داشت که بوسیدمش و کنار گذاشتمش .
شما میتونید از DotNet  استفاده کنید .  Delphi 2007 .Net
اینجا جا داره تا از استاد گرامی آقای کرامتی تشکر کنم بابت کلاسهای DotNet . به شما هم توصیه میکنم تا به DotNet سوئیچ کنید تا از مزایا ی اون بهره ببرید .

----------


## aserfg

جناب صادقيان دستت درد نكنه فقط اگه intrawebرو شروع كردي خواهش مي كنم تا آخرين مرحله يعني بارگذاري سايت روي هاست توضيح بده چون بيشتر تاپيگهاي اين سايت به صورت پراكنده درباره اين موضوع بحث كردن موفق باشي.

----------

